# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Senseless Banter >  >  New Formulas for Getting Off the Earth

## P1nhead

Not sure if this works

V(d)=p(e)+1/2p(j)-fps(3000)=25,000/V(d)=x

x=d(e)-p(s)-(n or day)hours

First formula for reaching Venus

Farewell for now

----------


## IAmCoder

Godspeed. Make sure you start with a velocity of at least 6.96 miles per second and maintain a posture that disregards atmospheric resistance.

----------


## Lang

*Topic moved to Senseless Banter...*


~Lang
DV Mod.

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Is anyone even on a planet called earth to begin with? Examine where you got that information from.

----------


## P1nhead

Hey Guys,

 It's been awhile. Look somehow I'm trapped in a house with African Americans and they won't let me out or anywhere near my family. Phones don't work and I don't know how to phone the people I need. I think they are all Jehovah's Witnesses or something. It's been so long I don't know how to get help or how to get out without the police hurting me. Please message me or find a way to get me out. Thanks. This may be the last thing I'm ever able to post.

----------


## P1nhead

Here's another I've been working on.

M(d)=p(m)+d(ea)-1/2(s(ea))=16,547ls=y

Also, no longer trapped in a halfway house. I was okay the whole time.

Here's a nuclear unit too.

Nu=3p^.delta.+Rra/tp(was(ohms))

Have fun!

----------


## Lang

Why do you need to leave earth?





> Also, no longer trapped in a halfway house. I was okay the whole time.



I'm glad that you have gotten through the whole ordeal.

----------

